# Bypassing Zaragoza



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Evening! 

Someone recently posted a hint for bypassing Zaragoza by leaving the motorway early. 

But, can't seem to find it. 

I want to go into Zaragoza in a few weeks but bypass it on the way?! 

Anyone please? 

TM


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

We normally stay on the motorway to avoid Zaragoza, heading for Alcaniz.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Why bypass it ? Its a nice city & worth stopping 2 nights at the municipal campsite & jumping the frequent local bus into the centre for a days wander round. (Ok, its a touch over the normal municipal sites cost but we thing worth it)'


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Maybe I'm misunderstanding the OP (?), but if you want to bypass Zaragoza you just continue on Southwards on the motorway.

We've done that run many many times and not had any problems with it, either going north or south.

(We find it an excellent way to get quickly from here on the Costa Blanca, Spain, up into south west France, and vice versa).


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We are going into Zaragoza City on the Way Back.

Just want to avoid it on the way.

Trev


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

"There's a single carriageway bypassing Zaragoza to the south west. The surface is only fair but there's so little traffic you can choose the optimum track. The surface improves the further south you go. 

HGV's use it as it saves 16 miles and much time. There's no image upload button so I can't post the map but I think you can work it out - come off at Magellon in the north, head for La Almunia de Dona Godina and rejoin A23 near Carinena."

courtesy of NormanB - I asked the question in a post about Teruel - Gordon


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Like this HGV?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A few of us truckers did use this route and it works!
Occasionally, a UK registered car would overtake us and they would go via Zaragosa. We took the short cut and they would come up behind us and overtake us again. We could see the puzzled look on their faces, wondering how we had got in front again :lol: 
There are quite a few of these type of short cuts in Spain.
Another good one is the N121a from Irun to Pampalona, and the C101 missing out Soria to Madrid. A much quieter road than the N1


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Used this route at least 7 times. The road is OK if you do not fly down it. A very good truck stop Fuel station is at Carinena. We always stayed overnight on the side of the garage with toilet where you can empty. Garage open 7am to10.30pm.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Always use this route. Also there's a new aire in Carinena with all facilities. Also superb wine inn Carinena.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Trev, 

Used it yesterday going south just before overnighting at Dinopolis car park, Teruel. (Drummers stopped at 9:15pm - a bonus! Filled up with diesel and LPG for gaslow bottles at the adjacent Repsol filling station.)

Norman


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

NormanB said:


> Trev,
> 
> Used it yesterday going south just before overnighting at Dinopolis car park, Teruel. (Drummers stopped at 9:15pm - a bonus! Filled up with diesel and LPG for gaslow bottles at the adjacent Repsol filling station.)
> 
> Norman


Thanks Norman.

Can you overnight on the Car Park then?.

is that something our 6 year old Grandson may like?

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

McGeemobile said:


> Always use this route. Also there's a new aire in Carinena with all facilities. Also superb wine inn Carinena.


Thanks, I cannot find that one!


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Trev, yes, we have overnighted there each year for the last 5 years. I read that the local mayor has formally approved overnighting there. The car park is as big as two football pitches and you can count the parked cars on one hand. No water, no hookup.

We haven't investigated Dinopolis - it always appears shut but there are always people working there. It'll be full of mock up Dinosaurs - just the thing for a six year old!

Norman


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Trev, yes, we have overnighted there each year for the last 5 years. I read that the local mayor has formally approved overnighting there. The car park is as big as two football pitches and you can count the parked cars on one hand. No water, no hookup.

We haven't investigated Dinopolis - it always appears shut but there are always people working there. It'll be full of mock up Dinosaurs - just the thing for a six year old!

Norman


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

The superb wine we found at Ignacio Marin, and they allow motorhomes to park up there too. However you would be spoiled for choice for red wines in this town.
We found the aire through one of the Spanish motorhome forums, probably areasac.es or maybe lapaca.org. It was a bit more central, on a quiet street, and perfectly accessible for vans of around 8 metres.
I don't have the GPS with me at the moment.


----------

